# egg laying



## innocenteri (Feb 26, 2003)

How many eggs do pigeons usually lay? we have a pigeon, and she has layed eight eggs so far, is that normal?

------------------
Thanx A Bunch! *~*~Erica~*~*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erica,

Nope .. eight is not the number unless you've been saving them. Pigeons and doves lay ONLY two eggs per clutch.

Please tell us more .. what's going on ??

Terry Whatley


----------



## pigeonpal (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi Erica,
Are there any other hens in there with her? Pigeons only lay 2 in one round of eggs. Now chickens, there's the egg factory. 

How long did it take for her to lay 8 eggs?

Steve


----------



## Abby (Feb 21, 2003)

Its not normal. Have you been pulling the eggs? Then they will continue to lay. If she laid eight in one cluth. WOW!!!!
Pigeons will only lay 2. And on rare occasions 3. If you need anything [email protected]


----------



## innocenteri (Feb 26, 2003)

In the past two weeks she has layed eight eggs, and she just kicks them to the side of her cage like they are toys or something. We just leave them on the side of the cage becasue we don't know what to do with them. She is the only one in the cage, she is the only pigeon we have, we sorta rescued her froma tractor after her mother and the other bird got ran over by it.

------------------
Thanx A Bunch! *~*~Erica~*~*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you have any kind of bowl for her? Pigeons are funny about their eggs. They want to sit on them where they were laid. As smart as these birds can be they can be dumb when it comes to rolling eggs. I've seen our hens lay eggs in the corner on the floor. The egg can roll 6 inches away and she's not smart enough to reach out and pull it back under herself. She will sit where she is and just look at it. Try giving her a bowl or small box of some kind and some nesting material. She will build a nest and lay the eggs and then sit on them for about 18 or so days. It's really not good for her to be laying so many. It really drains there system. When she lays in the bowl, just leave the eggs. It won't hurt anything and when she realizes that they are not going to hatch she will get up and walk away from them. Then she will most likely lay again in 8 to 10 days. Just repeat the process. Good luck.


----------



## pigeonpal (Jan 30, 2003)

Erica, 
This is a strange one. It's like a switch won't shut off.

After a pigeon lays it's first egg they normally lay the second one in 2 to 3 days later. Then you would'nt want them to lay again for at least 10 to 12 days for fear of damaging the bird. And they won't anyway because nature is telling them they can't feed more than 2 babies at a time. They will stop after 2........normally.

Whatever is causing this must be corrected soon or this bird might not make it. 

You live in Morro Bay, I'm familiar with the area. I know people in San Jose and other parts of the bay area that fly pigeons.

Why don't you email me and I will get in touch with them and see if we can't find a vet that they use that can help with your situation. I live down in the Salinas, Watsonville area.

Good luck Erica.
Steve




[This message has been edited by pigeonpal (edited February 27, 2003).]


----------



## pigeon4ever (Jul 15, 2002)

erica you said you only have one pigeon dont you need a male and female to lay an egg or do pigeons just lay eggs like chickens sometimes?


----------



## innocenteri (Feb 26, 2003)

I am not sure if pigeons are like chickens, but my bird flew away for a month then came home, so she might have seen a male while she was gone. Birdy (my bird) has a little box that she made a nest in, but after she made the nest she wont go near it. we tried putting the egges in there, but smoe how she would get them out and put the back the sides of the cage, i think birdy has some kind of mental problem or something, becasue she really doesn't like the eggs.

------------------
Thanx A Bunch! *~*~Erica~*~*


----------



## Abby (Feb 21, 2003)

She's not laying on the eggs because most likely they aren't fertile. If you need anything [email protected]


----------

